

Holofication Nation - tmnsam
http://www.themachonacho.com/holo-ui-instagram-snapchat/

======
justincpollard
I've just downloaded the Holification Nation Instagram client. It's nice, but
the icons are very grainy. They may not have included xxhdpi assets, which is
unfortunate; that oversight tarnishes what would have been a really nice app.

